# [SOLVED] HELP!! Cant find network adapters on Network Connections



## shinzentenshi (Aug 14, 2012)

hello there, i am having a problem with my desktop right now, just recently i re-installed Windows7, a clean format... but then i suddenly noticed that i cant connect to the internet, no network adapters are detected on the Network Connections, its empty

i looked at the Device Manager and saw a yellow warning on* realtek rtl8139/810x family fast ethernet nic*, i download the driver using my laptop (wireless connection)... and installed that driver on my desktop pc then checked the device manager once again, but it still has a yellow warning.. DX

here are the screenshots:































































i dont know what to do anymore, and at the last screenshot theres this error message:

This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)

If you want to use this device, you will need to disable one of the other devices on this system.

i have two lan cards, one at the motherboard(not in use) and the other PCI-E lan card (tp-link ) ...im just wondering if that Realtek i just installed is the lan driver for the motherboard?

im really new to this, i really hope someone could help me :sad:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HELP!! Cant find network adapters on Network Connections*

What is the brand and model of the motherboard? Brand and model of the NIC?

Unless the PCI-E card has an option or feature not provided by the onboard NIC, it's not needed. 

If the onboard NIC is enabled in the BIOS, then you should be seeing two NICs listed in your screenshots.

Shutdown, uninstall the PCI-E card, boot into the BIOS and ensure the onboard NIC is enabled, then boot into Windows.


----------



## shinzentenshi (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: HELP!! Cant find network adapters on Network Connections*

ah, thank you for the reply ^^.. but i kinda fixed it now.. as in its back normal

erm, i tried manually installing the driver in the device manager and it worked (for some reason) though i have tried doing that several times before i posted this thread =_=


----------

